# Why Tesla Model 3 Will Upend The Global Auto Industry (Cleantech Revolution Tour Video)



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's a long video but it's a fascinating inside look at the auto industry. A must-watch!


----------



## TitanG (May 25, 2016)

One issue he brings up needs more discussion: auto loan debt. The US (the most important auto loan market for Western automobile manufacturers) has been increasing its auto loan debt year upon year since 2010. I like his point that this could be another loan bubble, so I guess it wouldn't be a stretch if this were the linchpin for the next recession. Interesting to see what will happen in the next few years...


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

If you connect the dots to his other speculation about what happens to the resale values of ICE vehicles once you can no longer keep 'em down on the farm after they've seen EV's like the Model ≡ can truly be, you possibly might want to be sitting where I am in the reservation list. I especially enjoyed his comment that the total cost of ownership versus the ownership value leads him to question why the Toyota Corolla even exists.

Will the last person driving an ICE please turn off the lights?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I still have a minivan, and I did start to think about how I would unload it - specifically after reading this Electrek article:
The math, and evidence all around you, that shows shared autonomous vehicles powered by solar power and batteries are inevitable

We still have a few years. The Model 3 has to first come out, and be a resounding success, with 200,000+ annual sales. Some of the other automakers will take that seriously, and finally come out with 250+ mile range vehicles that buy into the supercharger network. Or - dare I dream - a company will come out with an even better rapid-charging technology & network (add 200 miles in 10 minutes?). When that happens, it will be a rapid transition.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The snowball that is the EV industry has started to roll down the hill and it's just a matter of time before the other car makers wake up the fact. I fear that a lot of them will be left behind because they didn't realize it soon enough. The prior GM and Chrysler bankruptcies are just going to repeat themselves again but this time with more players in the game.

Model 3 really does represent the turning point in the industry. While we're not privy to the boardrooms of other car makers rest assured they did and are talking about it. Model S was a shot across the bow and they didn't pay enough attention but Model 3 is in a lot of ways is the torpedo already in the water.


----------

